
New WikiLeaks dump: The CIA built Thunderbolt exploit, implants to target Macs - af16090
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/new-wikileaks-dump-the-cia-built-thunderbolt-exploit-implants-to-target-macs/
======
Pica_soO
Why are there no chinese or russian leaks? Not trying to start a flamewar,
just general curious.

There are russian dissenters and chinese dissenters, thus they should exist
even within there secret agencys.

~~~
rrggrr
Panama papers. Pretty good example.

UBS tax evasion leak. Another great example.

China economic data. A continuous open secret.

That's just off the top of my head.

